# A Tribute (Vivarium Build)



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

This project was completed in October of last year. I wanted to make something simply and quickly, but something that would also turn out to be enjoyable. I was inspired when I recalled a photo I'd seen of a really naturalistic European monstrosity and decided I should make something similar, but on a smaller scale. Unfortunately, I am having some trouble locating it, but I'll post a photo at some point if I come across one. My point is, I can't really take credit for this one, since it is basically a knock off. It probably took me a few hours to put it together, but cutting the long-fiber tree fern down to a manageable length for the ABG mix was the most time-consuming part.

This vivarium spent the winter in a cool basement, so most of the plants didn't really take off until recently, when it was brought upstairs in addition to the warmer ambient temps. I didn't take a lot of photos early on, so most of them are from about 5 months ago through today. 

Nearly all the plants are from CA/SA, but there are a few Old World species, too. There have been some additions over time, but not much has died or been removed. Overall, I'm pretty happy with the way it's turned out.







































Cheers,
Mike


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Omg i love it!!!!


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

This is a great looking viv! Impressive.


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

That looks amazing. I guess that is what you get when you wait. Do you have any very lucky inhabitants in there?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking good man
I like the simplicity of it, just the right amount of plants. Too many people ruin their thanks by adding 8000 different species (Hybrids and cultivars really.) of _Neoregelia_, cudos for resisting
By the way, what's the name of the _Anthurium sp._(?) planted in the middle? It looks like a species I've been tying to get but the name escapes my mind at the moment.

Keep up the good work and keep us posted


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the good words guys and gals! =)




roundfrog said:


> Do you have any very lucky inhabitants in there?


Yes, there are a couple O. granulifera 'Baru' in occupancy. I'll post some pics, but it will have wait until I can get to a PC.



Sammie said:


> By the way, what's the name of the _Anthurium sp._(?) planted in the middle? It looks like a species I've been tying to get but the name escapes my mind at the moment.
> 
> Keep up the good work and keep us posted



Hey, I try to resist, but it is not easy to find variety outside Neos. I am usually one to maximize space and overcrowd, but I'm working towards balance. 

Anthurium lapoanum is at the center.

Best,
Mike


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Fantastic job Mike! Your restraint to over plant early pays off now-- everything looks "comfortable" in there.
Figures there would be a biophytum in there!
Are the cork tubes filled or hollow?
LOVE that anthurium as your centerpiece.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice Mike!!

What is the brom to the right, and what is your secret to getting A. lappoanun to grow mature leaves? Mine always just sit there when I try them in tanks?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

SMenigoz said:


> Fantastic job Mike! Your restraint to over plant early pays off now-- everything looks "comfortable" in there.
> Figures there would be a biophytum in there!
> Are the cork tubes filled or hollow?
> LOVE that anthurium as your centerpiece.


Thanks Scott. Glad to hear from you! The fixed-in-place cork tubes are all filled at the ends, but the two up front are open. The frogs don't seem to use the hollows much, but that will probably change if I ever need to get them out. haha



Spaff said:


> Very nice Mike!!
> 
> What is the brom to the right, and what is your secret to getting A. lappoanun to grow mature leaves? Mine always just sit there when I try them in tanks?


Hey, thanks Zach! The bromeliad pair to the right is Canistrum triangulare. It has a decent color, but I really like the spines. It holds water, too.

Honestly, I have also had trouble with this Anth in the past. I think a combination of things helped in this case: the lighting is abundant over this short tank and covers both ends of the spectrum for optimal chlorophyll production; I accidentally created a great spot for it that was only obvious once I had started planting; the ventilation is pretty good; there wasn't any pre-established competition (it has developed a surprising root system throughout the substrate); and it spent the first six months growing at temps between 62F and 72F. I am hoping that the cool LEDs will help keep temps at a range where the Anth is still comfortable during summer. But I am hoping temperature is not the pivotal variable.



And here are the inhabitants:









Love that pebbly skin!


Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

So after some digging I was able to find a screenshot of the inspiration for this vivarium. But I wasn't able to locate it online. The image is attached. I really like the fern they used. Anyone know what it's called?

Mike


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

I've had that image saved for years, ever since I saw it in this post. 

I don't know the name of the fern, but the guy who made that vivarium is named Rob Huigsloot, apparently.

Your vivarium looks awesome though -- great plant selection.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> I've had that image saved for years, ever since I saw it in this post.
> 
> I don't know the name of the fern, but the guy who made that vivarium is named Rob Huigsloot, apparently.
> 
> Your vivarium looks awesome though -- great plant selection.


Thanks for the link, Ross! I knew it had to be buried in one of those 'favorite viv' threads. My thanks to Mr. Huigsloot for the idea. 

I think the fern could be a Polypodium of some kind, but maybe it's a Nephrolepis sp.? It's probably larger than it looks too.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Very nice naturalistic set-up!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, JF! And thanks for the leaves! Really helped add the finishing touch. 




JoshsFrogsPlants said:


> Very nice naturalistic set-up!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Time for a minor update! I had to wack A. lapoanum down to a more manageable size. After it gets mature growth again, I'll probably move it to a larger project I'm working on now. P. nummularifolia was growing at an alarming rate, so I removed it as well. The Brocchinia reducta has been moved to a larger home, so the left side is a little more open, but I think it works. Two young Baru have been added as well. However, all the frogs are going to be moved to a larger viv in a couple weeks, so they will have more space. Just hoping there is a male in the group.


Here is the viv as it looks currently. 










Mike


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Great job Mike, love it! Can you give me a quick rundown of the bromeliads and where they are native too?

Also I couldn't find what size this tank is, can you please tell me that too. Sorry if I just missed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

austin said:


> Great job Mike, love it! Can you give me a quick rundown of the bromeliads and where they are native too?
> 
> Also I couldn't find what size this tank is, can you please tell me that too. Sorry if I just missed it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks, austin. I'd be happy to.

Brocchinia reducta (was on left side) - a reportedly carnivorous bromeliad from Venezuela and Guyana
Canistrum trianglulare (right side) - Brazil
Werauhia marnier-lapostollei (left center) - Costa Rica and Panama
Werauhia insignis (was top left) - Costa Rica and Panama

I moved a couple of them that needed better spots to a new project. And there were some Tillandsia that didn't like increased moisture levels this summer.


The approximate dimensions (inches) of the tank are 32Lx17Hx15W. So the theme is kind of squeezed in there.

Mike


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

great plant selection. enjoy watching it grow in.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks! It's been fun so far. Other than removing a few things, including the Pyrrosia and bromeliad, I trim the Peperomia as needed and most of the other plants gradually fill in.

Mike


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Mike,

Do you mind telling me the what the small ferns on the upper branches are?


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Timbow said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do you mind telling me the what the small ferns on the upper branches are?


Figured it out from your a la carte plant sale. Asplenium fragrans 'Peru'. Sending you a PM


----------



## bikerdawg (Jun 5, 2007)

Very well done. Great habitat for those beautiful frogs!


----------



## ice19d (Jan 17, 2017)

lucky frogs


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been inspired to create a similar design for my new 36x18x24 exo terra. I will start my own thread soon. 

What did you use for your background? I am considering keeping mine open.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Phil,

That is pretty cool! It is a simple and quick concept. A two-day build is not a bad thing! I actually liked it well enough to make a second vivarium the same way this past fall, on a larger scale. The first one was nice, but a little short.

The backing is hygrolon-type mesh fabric. I lightly smeared some silicone over it, then pressed in some peat. 

For the newer vivarium, I used spyra, but didn't use any silicone, and rubbed peat into the large pores. I figure a lot will get trapped in the mesh and at least offer the plants something, though it doesn't really help improve the manufactured look of it. I used a lot more branches and epiphytes this go 'round, so the backing is not as visible anyway. Overall, it was easier than applying silicone over it and it appears to be working.

It would probably look fine without anything in the back. I only use something for the frogs' benefit and because I know plants will appreciate it. Some of the epiphytes mounted close to it in the newer viv are rooting into it, so the plants are using it at least.

Looking forward to seeing your build!

Mike


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey Mike, are you simply relying on misting to keep the spyra wet or do you have it wicking water from the bottom somehow? I would like to try it out but don't want to go the drip wall route.



roxrgneiss said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> That is pretty cool! It is a simple and quick concept. A two-day build is not a bad thing! I actually liked it well enough to make a second vivarium the same way this past fall, on a larger scale. The first one was nice, but a little short.
> 
> ...


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Timbow said:


> Hey Mike, are you simply relying on misting to keep the spyra wet or do you have it wicking water from the bottom somehow? I would like to try it out but don't want to go the drip wall route.



Hi Tim,

I had a misting system set up years ago, but now I'm back to hand misting. The misting duration and frequency required is relative to the amount of ventilation, really, but this tank is better vented than any of the others, so it gets three mists per day. Before the ferns grew in, I did a little more spot misting of the BG, which also receives very little air flow from the passive vents.

In the new viv, I have less ventilation and have fans set to run 1.5hrs 3X/day. So it stays moist enough without a lot of special attention - I mist 2 or 3X/day based on the amount of observable surface moisture on the plants and cork. 

It doesn't take a lot to keep the mesh hydrated (I think the pressed in peat helps too), but I'm not really trying to grow moss on it, so it's mainly there 1) to give plants a mount/rooting medium 2) to provide a feeling of security for frogs 3) to add some contrast to the cork branches and plants, helps make them pop.


Mike


----------



## AndrewSkoog1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Wow, Awesome viv!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Another overdue update:








Not its former glory, but still a nice scene. Definitely needs some trimming though. And I'd like to link-back to a pretty nifty thread that was spawned from this notion. Looks like it could use an update, too. 

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/305442-tribute-tribute-viv.html



Mike


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Still looking good, Mike! I had forgotten about that Canistrum since the last time I saw this post but saw pictures of another's the other day. It's a great species! Did I send you one of those Werauhia, or were these from a different source?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Zach! Yes, C. triangulare is a great plant. Also, seems to have a decent lifespan and not too needy. I believe the Werauhia that came from you is in my Nat Geo tank (posted yesterday). They have done alright, but are a little more fussy about light intensity. Are you still collecting plants?


----------



## ianwalker (Jul 18, 2019)

I am now the lucky owner of this vivarium. Very pleased with the hardscaping and plant selection, and the only things I’ve done are moving around some of the plants to hide the background and increasing misting frequency. Thanks again Mike!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/CTdaYa1vNtu6ba9s5

If anyone has pointers on embedding google photos, let me know! It seemed easier in my photobucket days. 

Will update with some nicer shots in a few months!!


----------



## ianwalker (Jul 18, 2019)

The second photo's orientation is correct on Flickr. Perhaps it's too large to display vertically here?


----------



## Calmwaters (Apr 1, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Dr. Manhattan (Oct 28, 2016)

That's a nice vivarium. Love the ferns.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Do you know who sells Werauhia marnier-lapostollei in the US? I can only find it on Araflora, and it's cost prohibitive to have it imported, besides the fact that they're presently out of stock.


----------



## junglehoard (Oct 21, 2019)

Love it. Great inspiration.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

ianwalker said:


> I am now the lucky owner of this vivarium.


My Pleasure, Ian. I'm glad you're keeping it going so nicely. 



ianwalker said:


> The second photo's orientation is correct on Flickr. Perhaps it's too large to display vertically here?


Could it be that the photo was rotated after upload? some software only recognizes the original orientation for some reason.




Woodswalker said:


> Do you know who sells Werauhia marnier-lapostollei in the US? I can only find it on Araflora, and it's cost prohibitive to have it imported, besides the fact that they're presently out of stock.


I've never seen it for sale commercially. It's like a hold over from a decade ago when rare plants had to be tracked down. Believe it or not Marcgravia rectiflora was once very hard to obtain and was not available for sale by the few plant suppliers. The trouble with the Werauhia is that it doesn't pup much, and you certainly can't take cuttings.

Mike


----------

